# Problem mit externe Festplatte



## Johannes7146 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer externen festplatte.
Früher war es so, dass ich sie mehrmals ein und wieder ausstecken musste befor sie richtig erkannt wurde und daraufhin im Arbeitsplatz angezeigt wurde.
Nun scheint dies garnicht mehr zu funktionieren.

Die Platte ist eine externe 2,5" platte (500 GB).
Ich habe es bereits an mehreren Laptops versucht, immer das selber Ergebniss.

Festplatte wird eingesteckt, Hardware wird gefunden und installiert, und installiert, und installiert, und installiert, .....
Wenn ich die Festplatte ausziehe, Taucht die Festplatte im Arbeitsplatz auf und direkt darüber eine Fehlermeldung: "Laufwerk xyz konnte nicht richting erkannt werden, fromatieren?" Klicke ich die Meldung weg, verschwindet das Laufwerk wieder aus dem Arbeitsplatz (schließlich ist sie ja auch schon garnicht mehr angeschlossen).

EDIT: OS war jeweils Windows 7 Prof. sowohl 32 als auch 64 bit

Ich habe 3 Vermutungen:
- Stromstärke der Laptop reicht nicht aus
- Festplatte defekt
- USB-SATA kontroller im externem gehäuse defekt.

Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit die platte auszubauen und dann direkt anzuschließen :-(
jemand ne Idee?


----------



## akrite (1. Februar 2010)

...die Antwort könnte die Stromversorgung sein ! Wird die HDD mit 2 USB-Anschlüssen an das Notebook gesteckt oder nur mit einem, hat sie gar ein eigenes Netzteil(unwahrscheinlich) ? Wie lang ist das Kabel ? Welche weiteren Geräte hängen an der gleichen Seite an den USB-Ports ? Läuft das Notebook dabei über Akku oder Netzteil ?


----------

